# Do you remember your first time?



## Panthera (Jan 23, 2021)

my first mortise and tenon joint! What were you thinking? I drilled and chiseled the mortise, and cut the tenon with a dado setup. Ignore the groove on the side, this was just some scraps I had laying around. Would not want to do my first attempt on a real project.


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

Mine were terrible. The project fell apart.


----------



## Panthera (Jan 23, 2021)

That is why I used scraps. Working on an entry table project,I need to practice before I commit to the real stuff! I am still learning the basics.



> Mine were terrible. The project fell apart.
> 
> - Loren


----------



## SMP (Aug 29, 2018)

My first M&T came out pretty good. But my 2nd one was way worse. I had to glue on a thin strip to the tenon and redo it. Another one I messed up afterwards because i used 2 different boards s4s, but realized AFTER that they were slightly different thicknesss


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

it's all about precise measurement and marking,or you do what i did and buy a domino-lol.


----------



## WalkerR (Feb 8, 2017)

I sure do, it was yesterday! I've done some through tenons before. Most of the time I find other ways to do the joinery. But I'm working on a small-ish project, a saddle rack for my wife. It's low risk if I screw it up. Requires 8 M&T joints. So far I've done 4, and only have them dry fit. They are not pretty, but they seem to line up ok.

I think my weakness right now is my chiseling skills, and chisel sharpening skills. I used a forstner bit in the drill press with a jig to line everything up. But cleaning up and squaring the mortise with the chisel did not go so well.

The tenon part is easier. Just make it too big and then sneak up on it with tiny cuts until the fit is right.


----------



## Panthera (Jan 23, 2021)

Was looking a jigs, reading a lot of reviews and comments in the forums. My impression is the jigs I can afford are not worth it, and the ones that are good I cannot afford. I like jigs, but some of them are quite pricey. I thought I would try this, and so far so good. I will try one or two more practice ones before I jump into the project joints.


----------



## Panthera (Jan 23, 2021)

My wife provided a nice set of garret wade chisels for Christmas, so they are still sharp, and they worked well. I will have to watch for dulling. I used a brad point bit, 5/16" mortise. From what I have read, and watched, I worked my way close on the tenons and sanded a bit to get a nice tight fit. I have seen the shim technique before, but I winder if that significantly weakens the joint? For shear and flex, the strength is in the material that is still part of the rail. For my project dowels would be fine, but for something bigger that might be a concern, learning as I go.



> I sure do, it was yesterday! I ve done some through tenons before. Most of the time I find other ways to do the joinery. But I m working on a small-ish project, a saddle rack for my wife. It s low risk if I screw it up. Requires 8 M&T joints. So far I ve done 4, and only have them dry fit. They are not pretty, but they seem to line up ok.
> 
> I think my weakness right now is my chiseling skills, and chisel sharpening skills. I used a forstner bit in the drill press with a jig to line everything up. But cleaning up and squaring the mortise with the chisel did not go so well.
> 
> ...


----------



## corelz125 (Sep 23, 2015)

Which jig do you like the best? Can you build one?


----------



## SMP (Aug 29, 2018)

If you get a should plane, or a rabbet block plane, it is 10times easier to make the tenons just a tas to big and use the plane to sneak up on the fit, by the thou


----------



## DevinT (Mar 25, 2021)

I'll let you know how my first time goes. Joinery excites me, and I am looking forward to trying my hand at Knapp Joints this year.


----------



## controlfreak (Jun 29, 2019)

Nothing better than seeing a good joint come together. On the other hand it can be frustrating when you miss hit it. But I always need to practice so I try to use some in my shop projects. It's funny how I have gone from mostly plywood and screws/nails to solid wood and joinery. I find it quite enjoyable.


----------



## Panthera (Jan 23, 2021)

I just finished a project with mortise and tenon joints. I discovered using a spiral router bit, router guides, and making templates to be so much better than the drill and chisel method. I still need to work a bit more on the shoulders, the next project should be better. Learning as I go, and enjoying it! I made an entry table with a shoe rack as the bottom shelf. The top is mahogany with red oak trim, the rest is red oak.


----------



## Panthera (Jan 23, 2021)

Any recommendations on brand and style?
TIA


> If you get a should plane, or a rabbet block plane, it is 10times easier to make the tenons just a tas to big and use the plane to sneak up on the fit, by the thou
> 
> - SMP


----------



## therealSteveN (Oct 29, 2016)

I thought everyone started out with good fits because they went so slow, and carefully referenced back to make sure they were doing them right.

It was the second, or maybe 3rd, 4th time you cut some, that you got cocky, and Murphy kicked your butt.


----------



## metolius (May 26, 2016)

> It was the second, or maybe 3rd, 4th time you cut some, that you got cocky, and Murphy kicked your butt.
> 
> - therealSteveN


I hear that. My first mortise/tenon set were for an outfeed table - they were perfect. "That was easy" led me to some downhill from there.


----------



## Panthera (Jan 23, 2021)

I can believe that. Even on my table project above I had a few that were a bit messed up, My mortises for the apron rails to the legs are not centered, offset 1/4" and I marked one leg from the wrong face. I fixed that by making the tenon offset as well, and it worked. I also had one a little too tight, and started splitting the leg when I was tapping (hammering) it in, I pulled it out, fixed the split, and shaved a bit more. I also had my router guide slip on one leg, making a nasty curved, weird shaped mortise. I had to redo that leg. I do not get too cocky yet, since I do not really know what I am doing yet!



> I thought everyone started out with good fits because they went so slow, and carefully referenced back to make sure they were doing them right.
> 
> It was the second, or maybe 3rd, 4th time you cut some, that you got cocky, and Murphy kicked your butt.
> 
> - therealSteveN


----------



## WoodenDreams (Aug 23, 2018)

First time making mortises on the router table was frustrating, but came out ok.

First time using a drill press with forstner bit and cleaning with chisel, was good. I like this method myself.

First time using mortising by hand with Narex mortising chisels, came out good, but slow.

First time with a mortising machine. Had trouble with mortising bit getting stuck in the hole.

Have a General mortising jig for plunge routers. Bought it two yrs ago. Still new in the box. Never used, taking up shelf space. You can make your own jig if you want.


----------

